# Bantry Bay International Vaca Resort RCI



## califgal (Mar 17, 2006)

I was wondering who has stayed here.  We traded  and feel lucky we got 2 weeks back to back in the same unit which is a luxury studio. Is the off site parking a problem?  Is it spacious enough for 2 adults and 2 kids age 9 and 12??  We are going in July.  My husbands' family all lives in the Capetown area and no one offered us a place to stay.  Luckily we have our timeshare and got this trade.  The last time I was in Capetown was 10 yrs. ago and remember seeing this resort. Anyway, I'd just appreciate peoples' opinions. Thanks!


----------

